# Amboyna Bangle



## BangleGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

I just finished up a two tone Amboyna bangle and it is some of the nicest Amboyna I have worked with. I made this one for an order I received on Etsy, sight unseen. I think they will be happy 

Thanks for looking,
Eric

[attachment=19844]


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 5, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> I just finished up a two tone Amboyna bangle and it is some of the nicest Amboyna I have worked with. I made this one for an order I received on Etsy, sight unseen. I think they will be happy
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Eric



I can't wait for tax return to hit my account. I am so buying some inserts from you ...I checked out all your videos and website..............AWESOME


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 6, 2013)

Love it nice. Rick


----------



## Walt (Mar 6, 2013)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 6, 2013)

How do you measure a ladies hand to get the right dia. bangle? Gary


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> How do you measure a ladies hand to get the right dia. bangle? Gary



Just have her scrunch up her hand to fit through the smallest circle, take a string or tape and measure around the knuckle area which would be the widest part and convert the length measurement to diameter by multiplying this number by 3.14. This will get you close. If your measurement was 8.25 then you'd buy a size 8.5 and so on. It is not an exact science however. 
The most accurate way is to turn a wooden ring on the lathe that is about 1/2" thick and keep opening up the ID until you get the fit she likes. Then compare this size to the metal sizes I offer.

FYI, a 2 1/2" hole saw will cut a size 8 bangle ID.

Thanks!


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Somewhere I saw the answer to this ... Where was it that you found the 
Bosch carbide hole saws (at a reasonable price)? Will a 3-1/2 work for the outside diameter? Your instructions say 3-3/4" diameter. I'm looking forward to getting the 6 inserts I ordered and I'm sure the girls in my life will enjoy the end products.
Dan

BTW ... AWESOME looking wood on this one!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2013)

That is one nice bangle. Do you do any trades for the inserts (hardware)?


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Somewhere I saw the answer to this ... Where was it that you found the
> Bosch carbide hole saws (at a reasonable price)? Will a 3-1/2 work for the outside diameter? Your instructions say 3-3/4" diameter. I'm looking forward to getting the 6 inserts I ordered and I'm sure the girls in my life will enjoy the end products.
> Dan
> 
> BTW ... AWESOME looking wood on this one!



I buy my carbide hole saws from Lowes Home Improvement and have them shipped free to a nearby store. It usually takes a week or 10 days for it to arrive. I use a 3 1/2" saw for dry wood and a 3 3/4" saw for wet wood. I cut up some wet chechen burl with the 3 1/2" saw two weeks ago, dried it in a controlled manner, and it has shrunk enough that I am worried it will be too small for the size 8.5s and 9s.

Let me know if you have any other questions and thanks for your business!
Eric


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> That is one nice bangle. Do you do any trades for the inserts (hardware)?


I am open for trade ideas, but I do have a lot of what I need. If you have any unusual wood or a lot of standard burl wood, then I would be interested. I see you do taxidermy, maybe we could trade for something in that area... (skins, hides or antlers) PM me some thoughts and we can see if some type of trade would makes sense.
Thanks!


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 7, 2013)

So Wildthings and I have settled on a trade of a bangle core for one snake skin. I am excited to get some new skins for possible use in a bangle build.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 8, 2013)

Likewise, a new venture, bangles, to be sucked down into another huge black void!!! :dash2:


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

WT / Your size 8 SS core shipped today via USPS first class mail. :irishjig:


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Eric the snake skin was inspected, prepped and packaged but didn't make it to the post office today. Too busy mounting an axis deer. I'll get it out this Monday


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2013)

Eric - Don't know how I missed it but that Amboyna bangle is your best yet IMO. That is a beautiful piece of wood and an excellent bangle. 
Scott


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry guys to bump this old thread, but I found a pic I took a month ago of this bangle and thought "Holy smokes, this wood is about a pretty piece of wood I have ever seen", being a wood nut I just had to share the burl-eautiful Amboyna. All amboyna is not the same, and this one was pretty special. 

This was one I should have kept for my own collection! I didn't put all my normal text onto this photo, so if you want to share it, feel free. It is as pretty as Amboyna gets (IMHO).

[attachment=22728]


----------



## Jason (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.

Jason


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 9, 2013)

Eric - thats amazing ! I'll be in touch soon - CMN fundraiser time again. I am a;ready getting requests for bangles.~ Scott


----------

